# OUR birthdays



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

As ok'd by Emcee.

Ok, I'll start but don't feel you have to post.

Nix - 5 April - Aries - Big 40   this year (2007)


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Wow Nixnoo

You do not look it....eternal youth...

I will be...... on the 16th March..

love astridx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Nix no way! You look so young!

Astrid is a spring chicken too - I think I know her age but I ain't saying  

I'll be the big 40 on the 11th January - Capricorn with chinese sign of the goat - double goaty as I said somewhere else here  

Emcee x


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Snap nix  l am the big 40  august this year and i am so trying to pass my driving test before then,

Bell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok am I being dumb, how do you all know what Nik looks like!!! 

Mine is 10th March and I will be 36 - year of the boar which I think is this year as well....

xx


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

I will be 43 on 30th October.
I dreaded turning the big 40 but when you get there it's nothing.
Lots love Jo
PS yamoona I love your cat - what's his or her name. I have a siamese called Georgina whom I adore


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Yamoona - some of us know what Nix looks like because we had a meet up recently  

I am loving the pic of your cat too - I have 2 and I don't know what I'd do without them. They are very naughty, but entertaining! 

Love,
Emcee x


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

That explains it. The cat in the picture is called Luna and he is now 18months. The picture was taken when he was a Kitten and he was alot of fun. He has some very strange habits!! I have another cat called Karma who is 1 and she is tiny and loves Luna. Also have an 8 month border collie called Chilli Pepper. We got lucky as they all have great personalities. I originally got Luna to help me let go of Chocky, my last cat, who had to go to sleep 17 months ago   he was half siamese and very handsome.


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Ahhh thanks astrid & emcee – as if you could both go any higher in my estimations of you xxx  

Bell – do you have a driving test date yet? 

Yamoona – HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR SATURDAY  

Jomac – glad to hear 40’s not such a big deal (30 was bad enough).  What’s your Siamese like?  I soooo wanted a Siamese but we have our pooch and don’t want two naughties!  Siamese are so mischievious – did you ever read the cats in the belfry books?


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

My birthday is 6th October and i will be 37!!!


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I started out here with a post called "now I'm 5O" So you all know!!! 51 on 27th April! So 40 sounds young to me! Does not feel real or relevant!

Love 

Jq xxxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hang on a second there jq!

There is NO WAY you look as if you're 50 - no blimmin way! Crikey, if I age that well then I'll be blessed! 

   wow - in awe of you jq   

lots of love and some fab tips about how you stay looking so young right away please!

Emcee xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Yamoona - Happy Birthday to  for Saturday     hope you have a great day!

Astrid - ahh we were almost born on the same day  

Nix - Not just saying this but you did look great at the meet up - I thought you were very stylish and I liked your gillet by the way  

JQ - I just asked my other half how old he thought you were and he said ............ "about 44"... no word of a lie!!!!  

Perhaps everyone looks so young as we don't have kids keeping us up all night and we have time to take our make up off before we get into bed  

As for me, I will be 35 on the 18th March (Mother's Day!!!) - that makes me a pisces,  the year of the RAT, and a bit of a wet 'fish' !

Hello to all the other girls I missed on this thread .. by the way good thread Irisheyes

Pipkin


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Take off make up? Rarely have time to put it on!

Love you all!

Jq xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

A bit late to this but I'll be 36 on 9th October - same day as John Lennon (who would have been 67 this year!). 

MM xxx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi girls
I haven't posted for ages but feel compelled to do so and wish Astrid happy birthday for tomorrow! It's my birthday tomorrow too! (I will be 34)
Happy birthday to everyone else who is turning over another year this month - there seem to be a lot of us.

I am going to try and see this one as a new start....here's hoping.
ruby x


----------

